# Mfta



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Any info on the open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish the first series today. They have 4 dogs left to run on Saturday morning, starting at 7:30am


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st -#5 Jay Jay O/Jill Finch H/Danny Farmer
2nd-#22 Jessie O/H Sherry McClure
3rd-#3 Eli O/Ryan Kompelien H/ Marc Patton
4th -#28 Cole O/H Dave Furin
RJ -#11 Haze O/Phyllis Giroux H/ Marc Patton

Sorry I don't have the JAMS. CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

4,5,6,7,11,12,22,23,25,27,28,29,34,37,39,46,47,51,54,57,59,60,61,64,
66,67,69,70,74,76,78,80,84,87,89,90,93,94,96

39 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,7,11,12,22,27,28,37,39,46,47,51,57,59,60,61,64,69,74,76,78,80,90,94,96

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,4,10,11,13,15,16,19,20,23,28,30,35,36,38,40,41,44,45,47,49,51,55,56,58,62

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

10,11,13,15,16,19,20,23,28,36,38,44,47,49,51,55,56,58,62

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,22,27,28,39,46,47,51,59,60,64,76,78,80,90,94

16 Total


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you again!


----------



## Chuddleston (Aug 23, 2014)

blackasmollases said:


> Thank you again!


Thank you Brenda for the updates.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Want to send a BIG congratulations to 
Sherry and Milton McClure on Babe's(Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby) win 
in the Open today! This makes Babe an FC 
And gives Ali his first FC with I'm sure many to 
follow. The 1st and 2nd place Derby dogs,( both made 
The National Derby List), are littermates and are a repeat of 
Babe out of breeder Carole Robison's Rachal and Ali.
Congratulations to Carole and Bobby Lane. 
Ron Aronoff's Ike was 2nd and earned his FC as well ! 
Congratulations to Ron and Ike.
Both were handled by Danny Farmer. 

Only placements I know.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

jollydog said:


> Want to send a BIG congratulations to
> Sherry and Milton McClure on Babe's(Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby) win
> in the Open today! This makes Babe an FC
> And gives Ali his first FC with I'm sure many to
> ...


Congratulations to Milton and Sherry on Babe's win and FC! Also, on qualifying for this year's National!

And, if I'm not mistaken, that was an FC and qualifying for the National for Ike as well; so a big congratulations to Ron Aronoff also!

Any info on 3rd. & 4th. or the Amateur results?


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I would like to say congrats to Milton and Sherry McClure as well as Danny for handling Babe to her FC as well as her qualifying for the National. The McClure's are the nicest, hardest working people I know and the win and qualifying are deserved.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st -#39 Babe H/Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure (New FC & Qual for Natl Open)
2nd-#60 Ike H/Danny Farmer O/Ronald Aronoff
3rd-#59 Mya O/H John Stracka
4th -#46 PJ O/H Yvonne Hayes
RJ-#90
JAMS- 4,22,27,28,47,51,64,76,80,94

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#16 Jack O/H John Stracka
2nd-#28 Patron O/H Laurie Oliver
3rd-#15 Olive O/H Craig Schinzel
4th-#51 Lucky O/H Roger Weller
RJ-#49 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
JAMS- 10,36,44,62

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Sylvia, Milton and Danny on Babe's FC and NRC Qualifying! That's awesome! Oh, almost forgot . . . Congratulations Bobby Lane and Ali on your first FC! Way to go, ALL!

rita


----------



## Delta Whitetail (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations to the McClure's and Babe on her win. Also to Ms Carol on her outstanding Ali x Rachel first breeding.


----------

